# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Martesat nëpërmjet internetit janë më të gjata dhe më cilësore

## Ceni-1

Martesat nëpërmjet internetit janë më të gjata dhe më cilësore


Sipas një hulumtimi më të ri të bërë në SHBA, një e treta e martesave lidhura pas vitit 2005 janë rezultat i lidhjeve të cilat janë filluar nëpërmjet internetit. Madje 50% e lidhjeve të tyre janë filluar me njohjen nëpërmjet faqeve të specializuara për të vetmuarit.
Në këtë hulumtim janë pyetur më shumë se 19.000 veta të cilët janë martuar midis viteve 2005 dhe 2012, gjë që paraqesin një model reprezentativ të popullatës së përgjithshme. Studimi tregon se njerëzit që zgjedhin internetin për lidhje dashurie zakonisht janë më të vjetër në moshë, më të pasur si dhe më të shkolluar.

Nuk është plotësisht e qartë përse lidhjet të cilat janë filluar online janë më stabile dhe më të lumtura sesa martesat e lidhura në mënyrën klasike.

Nga njëra anë, autorët pranojnë se këto martesa do të mund ti kenë disa karakteristika të cilat i ndajnë të gjithë njerëzit të cilët kanë vullnet të organizojnë takime nëpërmjet internetit. Mirëpo, gjithashtu theksojnë se si hulumtimet e mëparshme kanë treguar që të gjithë ata që kanë komunikuar online janë të gatshëm ti zbulojnë gjërat për veten, gjë që krijon ndjenjë më të mirë lidhshmërie. Gjithashtu, janë në gjendje të zgjedhin midis një numri shumë më të madh të partnerëve potencialë, sesa që do të ishin në gjendje që ndonjëherë të kenë rastin që të takonin dikë në vendin e punës apo nëpërmjet miqve.

Vetëm 45% e vullnetarëve (në grupin online) i njohën bashkëshortët/et e tyre përmes shërbimeve për njohje online (eHarmony, Match, Plenty of Fish, Yahoo Personal etj), ndërsa të tjerët qenë njohur në Facebook.
Botasot/com

----------


## inez

info interesant ne dukje, megjithate vazhdoj te jem sh skeptike per njohjet online.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Uehhhh ku mu shtun qpresat  :ngerdheshje: .
Por kur ndalem e kqyri veten... tham krejt te shemtuar jan duke perdorur internetin kshu si une prandaj nuk ma merr mendja te lidhem me nje perdoruese te internetit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Ceno c'thote Allahu ne lidhje me keto lidhje online? A eshte lidhje Hallall?

----------


## Ceni-1

> Ceno c'thote Allahu ne lidhje me keto lidhje online? A eshte lidhje Hallall?


Nuk eshte hapur tema tek nenforumi fetare mia !

----------


## Elian70

e verteteeeeee, prandaj ja kam mbathur nga facebook (s'me lene rehat) dhe sorrollatem ketej ndonjehere....

----------


## loneeagle

> e verteteeeeee, prandaj ja kam mbathur nga facebook (s'me lene rehat) dhe sorrollatem ketej ndonjehere....


Por edhe ketej "internet" konsiderohet????? Nuk ka shpetim per ty lol

Sa per temen me duket e pabesushme, kur nuk zgjasin martesat qe njifen mire partneret edhe bashkejetojne do zgjasin ato ne internet, qe njerezit genjejne si duan.

----------


## Arvima

> Uehhhh ku mu shtun qpresat .
> Por kur ndalem e kqyri veten... tham krejt te shemtuar jan duke perdorur internetin kshu si une prandaj nuk ma merr mendja te lidhem me nje perdoruese te internetit


Paske shume pretendime ti  :ngerdheshje:  o burra futju punes se sic po e shef alternativat e mundesite po te shtohen :P

Qe thate ju, une njoh nje cift qe jane njohur ne internet ( sjane hic te shemtuar njeri me i bukur se tjetri ) . Dhe deri tani po shkojne per bukuri. Une personalisht sdi cte them per keto lloj lidhjesh, tek e fundit jo te gjithe arrijne ta njohin tjetrin plotesisht. Mbase eshte per faktin e te shprehurit lirshmerisht  me ane te te shkruarit, cka te jep mundesi te kuptosh e ta njohesh me mire tjetrin. Boh, sidoqofte duhet kohe .

----------


## arba.t

> e verteteeeeee, prandaj ja kam mbathur nga facebook (s'me lene rehat) dhe sorrollatem ketej ndonjehere....


ne fc shkruaj i martuar e ste afrohet njeri ... :P

----------


## didii

> Por edhe ketej "internet" konsiderohet????? Nuk ka shpetim per ty lol
> 
> Sa per temen me duket e pabesushme, kur nuk zgjasin martesat qe njifen mire partneret edhe bashkejetojne do zgjasin ato ne internet, qe njerezit genjejne si duan.


kur thua lidhje nga interneti, njerzit kan prezantimin dhe stimulin e pare nga interneti, pasi jan takuar  lidhja vazhdon normalisht, nuk lidhet njeri pa u pare  :buzeqeshje:  lol

----------


## Elian70

> ne fc shkruaj i martuar e ste afrohet njeri ... :P


e kush te beson se...., pastaj te martuarit po behen me te preferuarit ne kohet modërne

----------


## arba.t

> e kush te beson se...., pastaj te martuarit po behen me te preferuarit ne kohet modërne


keq me te besu ,keq mos me besu  :perqeshje:  gjithesesi ti e ke gjet zgjidhjen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## arba.t

> kur thua lidhje nga interneti, njerzit kan prezantimin dhe stimulin e pare nga interneti, pasi jan takuar  lidhja vazhdon normalisht, nuk lidhet njeri pa u pare  lol


ke te drejte didii  :ngerdheshje:   me fat eshte dhe tek kjo menyre,se ka cifte qe u ka ec ,e cifte qe siu ka ec  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

> keq me te besu ,keq mos me besu  gjithesesi ti e ke gjet zgjidhjen


me fal per injorancen por s'po e kuptoj kete fjali pak te kodifikuar :i ngrysur:

----------


## arba.t

> me fal per injorancen por s'po e kuptoj kete fjali pak te kodifikuar


qe ke ik nga fb pra  :perqeshje:

----------


## Elian70

> qe ke ik nga fb pra


e krijova nje ide te tille por s'isha i bindur... OK

----------


## Lexuesi_

> Paske shume pretendime ti : o burra futju punes se sic po e shef alternativat e mundesite po te shtohen :
> 
> Qe thate ju, une njoh nje cift qe jane njohur ne internet ( sjane hic te shemtuar njeri me i bukur se tjetri ) . Dhe deri tani po shkojne per bukuri. Une personalisht sdi cte them per keto lloj lidhjesh, tek e fundit jo te gjithe arrijne ta njohin tjetrin plotesisht. Mbase eshte per faktin e te shprehurit lirshmerisht  me ane te te shkruarit, cka te jep mundesi te kuptosh e ta njohesh me mire tjetrin. Boh, sidoqofte duhet kohe .


E takova njeren por nuk ishte e mire, ka qe nuk jan t'mira por sinqerisht gjate bisedes harron ti shikosh bukurine dhe te pelqen personaliteti qe ka.  Mire po kjo qe takova une vec bukurise qe nuk kishte s'kishte as personalitet  :ngerdheshje:  Nejse fjalen e pare e tha, kur te shkoj te Frizerka bahem e bukur. Une te dyten Vallah ty as frizerka spo te bajka pune  :ngerdheshje:  Qe nga ky takim kam fobi nga gocat e internetit  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Elian70

> E takova njeren por nuk ishte e mire, ka qe nuk jan t'mira por sinqerisht gjate bisedes harron ti shikosh bukurine dhe te pelqen personaliteti qe ka.  Mire po kjo qe takova une vec bukurise qe nuk kishte s'kishte as personalitet  Nejse fjalen e pare e tha, kur te shkoj te Frizerka bahem e bukur. Une te dyten Vallah ty as frizerka spo te bajka pune  Qe nga ky takim kam fobi nga gocat e internetit


po kishte guximin te pakten.......

----------


## didii

> ke te drejte didii   me fat eshte dhe tek kjo menyre,se ka cifte qe u ka ec ,e cifte qe siu ka ec


jo sme ke kuptuar! un mendoj se ska lidhje vazhdimesia e lidhjes ne cift me faktin se jan njohur nga interneti!

----------


## Arvima

> E takova njeren por nuk ishte e mire, ka qe nuk jan t'mira por sinqerisht gjate bisedes harron ti shikosh bukurine dhe te pelqen personaliteti qe ka.  Mire po kjo qe takova une vec bukurise qe nuk kishte s'kishte as personalitet  Nejse fjalen e pare e tha, kur te shkoj te Frizerka bahem e bukur. Une te dyten Vallah ty as frizerka spo te bajka pune : D Qe nga ky takim kam fobi nga gocat e internetit : D


Hahahah. E kuptoj friken tende, kshuqe heren tjeter kerkoi nje fotografi para se me e taku  :perqeshje:  Nuk duhet me u dorezu kaq lehte qe me heren e pare Lexus, se ka te tjere qe luftojn pa u dorezu edhe ateher ma ne fund fitojne dicka  :ngerdheshje: 

Kshuqe asnjeher si dihet, kurre mos thuaj kurre :P

----------

